# List your most fun or favorite overclock



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

Started this at overclockers.com but I wanted to see what interests people over here at TPU.

Self Explanatory, list your favorite overclock on your favorite CPU. Tell us about some of the interesting quirks or features if you wish. Has to be a CPU that you've owned, not a wish list item. For me, it's definitely the AMD Phenom II 970 BE Zosma (hence my avatar), which unlocked to a hexacore that runs stock at 3.5Ghz.
With the noble Hyper 212 I was able to push it to a stable 4.0Ghz across all six cores, and for that I will be eternally grateful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is an under hood shot of the thuban die:


----------



## king of swag187 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ye old i7 4700MQ, I got it to 3.4ghz thanks to Haswell's turbo bins, and got the iGPU to 1350mhz, man I really should get another


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2019)

My first Core2Duo that @tigger helped me with when I was newer here at TPU. My P4 630 build was fun as well...but the Core2Duo e6300 with Asus P5B Deluxe and G.Skill DDR2-800 was a wild ride. Maintaining 500+ FSB so that I could achieve an almost 100% OC. Went from 1.86GHz to 3.4GHz fwir. It's been a long time...but I spent a long time tweaking and tuning and fighting for every FSB MHz I could eek out. 

My Core2Quad Q9650 build (still alive BTW) was fun as well...  I did settle on a simple 400FSB @ 3.6GHz OC when I sold it since it was so easy to get there and maintain at stock or just below stock voltages.

My 4790K @ 4.8GHz was my most fun recent (in the past 5-6 years) build to OC, because there were so many more variables to adjust. At the end I was able to undervolt at stock clocks, and push 4.8GHz turbo at 1.26v. That way idle was cooler and using less voltage, my IVR voltage was able to maintain 1.7V without needing to be raised, and while I didn't need to delid...but I ended up doing so a few years into using it. The Noctua U14S kept the CPU well away from thermal throttle (100C), but how these CPU's were designed even hitting thermal throttle for extended periods wasn't a big deal..out of the dozens of Haswell CPU-based builds I was involved in, none of them failed because of that. Mostly there were storage, PSU or RAM failures. 

Even though that was really only a 400MHz OC from the stock 4400 turbo, it was a lot of work to get that tuned...then add in adaptive voltage (set base voltage for 800-4000MHz operation, and then turbo boost for turbo clock operation. So I'd undervolt, and then compensate for that to provide a total of 1.26v at boosted clocks, it worked so well.). I also was able to cut power consumption down a bit by setting min/max cache clocks to 800/4000. Going higher didn't show any performance gains in what I used my system for (virtualization, work, gaming, multitasking, light encoding). 

Another fun OC was my Nvidia GTX260, I was able to do custom BIOS profiles for fan speed and clock speed. Was a lot of fun to mess around with this card, I bet I flashed it almost 100 times testing different configs, fields I probably should've left alone, etc. 

Last but not least, who can forget the turbo buttons on the 3/486's of yore... Going from 8MHz to 33MHz like that made playing Doom and X-Wing much nicer.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 12, 2019)

I like OC'ing all cpu's so I have no particular favorite, currently I have mobo's for 16 different socket's (not including duplicates or variations) and I bench multiple cpu's on all of them.


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 12, 2019)

2600k at 4.8 Ghz on air ... By far invested the least amount of T & E and been running solid since 2011


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

Kursah said:


> My Core2Quad Q9650 build (still alive BTW) was fun as well...  I did settle on a simple 400FSB @ 3.6GHz OC when I sold it since it was so easy to get there and maintain at stock or just below stock voltages.


Q9650 is high on my list as well.  I still have that rig in operation. Running a DDR3 Asus P5Q3 mainboard and ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme I was able to go 4.3Ghz in daily driver mode and 4.5Ghz for short bench sessions. 475Mhz FSB IIRC. Was a beast back in the day!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Q9650 is high on my list as well.  I still have that rig in operation. Running a DDR3 Asus P5Q3 mainboard and ThermalRight Ultra 120 Extreme I was able to go 4.3Ghz in daily driver mode and 4.5Ghz for short bench sessions. 475Mhz FSB IIRC. Was a beast back in the day!



Nice! I actually am doing some routine maintenance on my old Q9650 build for the guy that bought it from the guy I sold it to (lol). Due to the BIOS randomly resetting on the P5Q Deluxe (DDR2, G.Skill DDR2 1066), I'm gonna push him into a budget-oriented Ryzen build and might angle to get the old CPU, Mobo and RAM back. If I do get it back, I'll be seeing what it can do after all these years. This system is still in the CoolerMaster HAF932 I bought brand new back in 2008 too lol!


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 12, 2019)

P11 300 Mhz  clocked to 650Mhz   way back when they were new 
just added 2 extra fans to the heatsink to improve cooling ( making 3 in total)


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 12, 2019)

For me it has to be the E4300 under a TRUE.  Pushing a $150 CPU to the point that it beat pretty much everything on the market at the time was really fun.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 12, 2019)

I had a Socket 478 Pentium4 chip that reached 4163Mhz. That was quite fun. But probably the most fun one was the near 100% overclock on an E2160 I picked up at some point. LGA775 was when I was overclocking a lot. Life got much busier later on, and I no longer dabble in this. Heck, I haven't had a desktop in years.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2019)

Kursah said:


> My first Core2Duo that @tigger helped me with when I was newer here at TPU. My P4 630 build was fun as well...but the Core2Duo e6300 with Asus P5B Deluxe and G.Skill DDR2-800 was a wild ride. Maintaining 500+ FSB so that I could achieve an almost 100% OC. Went from 1.86GHz to 3.4GHz fwir. It's been a long time...but I spent a long time tweaking and tuning and fighting for every FSB MHz I could eek out.
> 
> My Core2Quad Q9650 build (still alive BTW) was fun as well...  I did settle on a simple 400FSB @ 3.6GHz OC when I sold it since it was so easy to get there and maintain at stock or just below stock voltages.
> 
> ...




Thank you. I remember them times fondly, there was quite a few of us at the time all enjoying OC'ing our C2D CPU's

Heres my favourite from my sig-






It was a golden chip-E6300, that I never found the limit, as my cooling was not good enough. A golden Asus P5B-deluxe, that did 560 FSB easily, and could have done more had my cooler been better, and the very good Patriot ram, that did 1200 mhz from 700 1:1 with the fsb


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Started this at overclockers.com but I wanted to see what interests people over here at TPU.


Mine is easy, the original Celeron 300A. Instant bump to 450mhz(100mhz FSB), no voltage adjustment. Minor voltage bump got it to 504mhz(112mhz FSB). Best single CPU OC ever, IMHO.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

Kursah said:


> Nice! I actually am doing some routine maintenance on my old Q9650 build for the guy that bought it from the guy I sold it to (lol). Due to the BIOS randomly resetting on the P5Q Deluxe (DDR2, G.Skill DDR2 1066), I'm gonna push him into a budget-oriented Ryzen build and might angle to get the old CPU, Mobo and RAM back. If I do get it back, I'll be seeing what it can do after all these years. This system is still in the CoolerMaster HAF932 I bought brand new back in 2008 too lol!


If you do get it back in time be sure to check out the Core 2 comp that is in the works here at TPU! I think we'll get that started in the next couple weeks or so. But in regards to LGA 775 fun, another favorite would be the LGA 771 to 775 conversion. I did this with a Xeon X5470 a couple years back... that 10x multi was to die for! Mainboard at the time was an MSI P43-C51 and cooled by another Hyper 212. Gotta watch out though, Harpertown gets toasty above 4.0Ghz!


----------



## kastriot (Apr 12, 2019)

AMD 486  DX-120 oced to 150Mhz 3x50Mhz bus speed.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 12, 2019)

My most favorite OC was somewhere in the Xeon clubhouse. 
Got my x5650 up to 4.7 stable on air, and 5GHz for CPUz validation.


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2019)

Nuff said.
https://hwbot.org/submission/2658219_bones_cpu_frequency_opteron_165_3514.75_mhz
https://hwbot.org/submission/3923978_bones_superpi___32m_opteron_165_21min_54sec_141ms

WR for all of Socket 754.
https://hwbot.org/submission/3994030_bones_reference_frequency_infinity_nf4x_491.22_mhz


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 12, 2019)

Loved my E7200


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 12, 2019)

CPU: Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ "Newark" @ 3.124Ghz
Cooler: Thermaltake K8 Silent Boost
Motherboard: ASRock K8Upgrade-NF3

Finally got it above 3GHz during a wind storm in the middle of winter with all the windows in the room open. Which was pretty damn good for that little air cooler and that motherboard. Hell...it was pretty damn good for that CPU on air period. I'd be in 7th place overall(2nd best on air) on HWBOT if I still had it and could replicate that OC. IIRC it took a bit more than 2.0 Vcore to get there(mobo was volt modded to achieve that). 

Seems kinda pathetic in retrospect. But it was a real kick in the pants at the time.


----------



## delshay (Apr 12, 2019)

Bones said:


> Nuff said.
> https://hwbot.org/submission/2658219_bones_cpu_frequency_opteron_165_3514.75_mhz
> https://hwbot.org/submission/3923978_bones_superpi___32m_opteron_165_21min_54sec_141ms
> 
> ...



I take it you did that on LN2.

I think I just missed the WR "on air" on the 939 platform dual core. WR on air I think is 3.3GHz


----------



## crispysilicon (Apr 12, 2019)

I took a pair of ES 1.4ghz Tualatin P3s to 1.75 stable. They were monsters at the time, even a single would eat a 2ghz P4 alive  

All it took was custom water blocks, a massive eheim pump and a true automotive radiator (I want to say 80s CRX, was a tiny Honda) strapped to the side of the tower.

Sadly, it also earned me my username. I returned home one day to find some crispy silicon and a puddle :-(


----------



## xkm1948 (Apr 12, 2019)

Athlon XP from 1.83GHz to 2.2GHz. Man it felt butter smooth in DOOM3 at 1024*768 after the OC


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 12, 2019)

Seems I may have been 30mhz off a WR
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?113935-new-E6300-WR-!(-)


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Apr 12, 2019)

LN2 on all of my chips in the past. Nothing beats the thrill of it.

Just shy of 8.1GHz on an FX8350.
Second fastest i7 920 D0 in the world on wPrime (could do more, was limited by the current config of the SATA ports!)
118% OC on my E2140 as a daily driver.
The worlds fastest G3258 and at the time, number one R15 CPU. No longer have it as I sold it for three times what I paid, and deleted my account since. Damn!


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 12, 2019)

Its not many CPU´s i have overclock so far as X58 is the first platform i own that also had motherboards that cut overclock. So my oc list is only I7 920 DO revision and my current I7 980X. But i sure as hell has had a lot of fun overclock these two chips. Both is done on air cooling and i got I7 920 up to 4.4 GHz on all cores (stock turbo all core is only 2.8 GHz) and I7 980X up to 4.7 Ghz to 4.75 GHz (Stock is 3.46 GHz all core turbo) on all cores benchmark stable. But the best part is that the overclock i run for every day use, i cut also clearly feel a difference from stock to overclock.

Setups.

I7 920 @ Up to 4.4 GHz
Asus rampage 2 extreme
Thermalright Ultra 120 Extreme with two silverstone FM121 120 MM fans and actic silver 5 paste.














I7 980X @ up to 4.75 GHz
ASUS P6X58D Premium
Noctua NH-D14 with 3 x noctua nf-f12 ippc-3000 pwm fans and thermal grizzly kryonaut paste













Time spy run just shy of 4.7 GHz
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2333033


----------



## Final_Fighter (Apr 12, 2019)

i5 3570k@5ghz, daily driver. felt great and plan on getting another.


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 12, 2019)

Probably a tie between two for me. First would be the E5-1650 at 5346MHz done with a 120mm AIO. Stayed the world record for just over two years before prices on these plummeted and some fancy fellows with chilled loops decided to compete. Very fun chip in general.

The second in this tie is my original Phenom II X4 960T, unlocked to an X6 1605T, at 4420MHz turbo with all cores active. This CPU ran at 4GHz for most of its life when I used it, so I was happy to see after 8 years that it still had something left to give.


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2019)

delshay said:


> I take it you did that on LN2.



Nope - Good 'ol H2O, probrably chilled when I did it but water nevertheless.
The 32M PI run was chilled water as the entry pic shows. 

The chip HATES the cold, acts out if and when I try to freeze it so I don't bother. Weird thing is the chip acts like it doesn't have a CB/CBB because I can get it as cold as I want and it will work but refuses to go above 249MHz on the bus no matter what when frozen.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

Just did a little digging through the overclocking vault and came across these two screenshots from years ago. This is what happens when you successfully unlock a Zosma Core 970 BE into a six core beast! @Fouquin





AND


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> CPU: Mobile Athlon 64 4000+ "Newark" @ 3.124Ghz
> Cooler: Thermaltake K8 Silent Boost
> Motherboard: ASRock K8Upgrade-NF3
> 
> ...


Whatcha waiting for?
Get after it because you gotta catch me before I can go for it again with my 4000+.


----------



## DR4G00N (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, here's a PIII 550 Katmai I was playing around with on chilled water a little while ago. Ran with an early Abit BH6 so hit the max fsb of 133MHz but still was pretty quick. Used a pin mod to run it at ~2.8V Core IIRC. 

Slot 1 is always fun to play with, I only wish I had a board that could do more FSB.


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 12, 2019)

Bones said:


> Whatcha waiting for?
> Get after it because you gotta catch me before I can go for it again with my 4000+.


I "sold" the CPU(actually ended up giving it away...since the scammer I "sold" it to never paid me for it). And I took the mobo and cooler to the recycle depot. I'm tempted to buy the CPU and mobo again just for kicks though. That CPU's pretty rare these days. Probably just get ripped off trying to buy it(price wise and/or not getting a real working one).


----------



## Fouquin (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Just did a little digging through the overclocking vault and came across these two screenshots from years ago. This is what happens when you successfully unlock a Zosma Core 970 BE into a six core beast! @Fouquin
> 
> View attachment 120930
> AND
> View attachment 120931



I never got a Zosma 970 purely due to the lack of boxed processors available, and I was still only buying new parts at that time. The 960T has never disappointed me though.


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Loved doing the OC on the Thuban AMD Phenom II 1100T. The pushing of the 6 cores and tweaking of the NB clock especially really made a massive difference.

Before that OC of my old C2D E8400 was fun, got it to 4.something:





I remember having a friendly competition with a friend that had a Radeon HD 5850 when I had the same card, I got mine to 1000MHz core and he backed down.





Good times.


----------



## Bones (Apr 12, 2019)

MrGenius said:


> I "sold" the CPU(actually ended up giving it away...since the scammer I "sold" it to never paid me for it). And I took the mobo and cooler to the recycle depot. I'm tempted to buy the CPU and mobo again just for kicks though. That CPU's pretty rare these days. Probably just get ripped off trying to buy it(price wise and/or not getting a real working one).


You can still find and buy them if you know where to look......  And I do. 
https://starmicroinc.net/amd-athlon-64-4000-2-60ghz-1mb-l2-mobile-oem-cpu-amn4000bkx5bu/
Kinda expensive but considering how rare these are it's expected. 
Team it up with the board I run (DFI NF4X Infinity), toss in some good clocking RAM and you're all set.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 12, 2019)

PHaS3 said:


> Loved doing the OC on the Thuban AMD Phenom II 1100T. The pushing of the 6 cores and tweaking of the NB clock especially really made a massive difference.


Exactly correct. CPU-NB tweaking on the Phenom II is a must if you want a well rounded OC. All out maximum speed I was able to achieve was 3122Mhz on the NB with my 1705T. Anything above that and the system would not post. But yeah, whenever I get a new Phenom II the first thing I do is go in there and see if I can jack the NB up to 3000Mhz, as that seems to be the stability limit for most air cooled systems.


----------



## infrared (Apr 12, 2019)

So far had a P3, P4, PD, various C2D's, a C2Q,  x58 i7, 6700k and ryzen.. Without a doubt my favorite overclocking was with my c2d E8400 & P5Q Dlx.


----------



## PHaS3 (Apr 12, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Exactly correct. CPU-NB tweaking on the Phenom II is a must if you want a well rounded OC. All out maximum speed I was able to achieve was 3122Mhz on the NB with my 1705T. Anything above that and the system would not post. But yeah, whenever I get a new Phenom II the first thing I do is go in there and see if I can jack the NB up to 3000Mhz, as that seems to be the stability limit for most air cooled systems.



Yeah, IIRC I ran mine @ 4.1GHz with 3000MHz NB. Was beast.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 12, 2019)

HD 5750  - 1 Ghz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2019)

IBM AT OC'd from 6 Mhz to 8Mhz.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IBM AT OC'd from 6 Mhz to 8Mhz.




Way before my time but very impressive nevertheless! My very first overclock was an AMD K6 2 from 450Mhz to 475Mhz IIRC.


----------



## hat (Apr 13, 2019)

My favorite was probably when I still had my i7 920. I ran it at 200 bclk, which fit in very nicely for memory speed, QPI speed and uncore. I ran it at 3.8GHz or 3.6GHz most of its life. I remember 3.6GHz took only 1.15v, and 3.8GHz took more and was a little warmer. It could do 4GHz, but it got too hot, so 3.8 was the most I was comfortable with.

My first was an Athlon64x2 5200+. It kind of sucked as an overclocker, though. Being the older F2 stepping, it crapped out near 3GHz. I was able to run it at 2950MHz, but no matter what I did 3GHz was never stable. That chip is what got me started though, so I remember it fondly. A runner up to this experience would be the Phenom x2 7750BE I had for a while. I remember picking it up because I was running a single core Sempron at the time, and it was 70 or 80 bucks. In addition to having 2 cores again, it also would run somewhere around 3.9GHz.

3.9GHz was the Phenom II x2 550BE that I had. I think I remember now the 7750BE topping out around 3.3GHz? I had a lot of AMD chips before that i7 920, heh...


----------



## freeagent (Apr 13, 2019)

All of my overclocks have been my favourite 

PIII 450 @ 524, PIII 933EB Coppermine @ 1.06  AXP Tbred 2600 @ 2500, AXPM2500 @ 2700, San Diego 3700+ @ 2900, Toledo 4400+ @ 2850, e6300 Conroe @ 3150, e6600 @ 3800, Q6600 B1 @ 3600, Q6600 G0 @ 3800, e8600 E.S. @ 4900, Q6600 G0 @ 4000, Q9550 @ 4000, Xeon x3360 @ 4100, i7 965 XE E.S. @ 4100, i7 970 @ 4250, Xeon x5690 E.S. @ 4800, i7 3770k @ 4800. I might be missing one or two.. Not the best overclocks by any means, not the worst either.. but they are mine. All air, all cores.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 13, 2019)

I had a Dothan 800MHz that I unlocked with a #2 pencil and got it to that sacred 1.0GHz mark. Felt like I was splitting atoms at the time.

Also, the Phenom x2 550 BE that I didn’t really overclock, but getting those 2 extra cores unlocked, turning it into an x4 with the right motherboard was sure sweet. That has to count for something, right?


----------



## MrRuckus (Apr 13, 2019)

Northwood 1.6A and my Pentium II 350 which did 133x3 from day one on my P2B before 133Mhz FSB was a thing.  
WD 120's in RAID on a Promise card.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh, this is easy.. 

Like in my first gaming PC, an Athlon Thunderbird with AXIA core. Had on back in the day, oc'd it to 1GHz @ 1.4GHz

I have one right now in my Socket A rig, and... 1GHz @ 1.4GHz. 


e: @MrRuckus yay! I had a P2B also back in the day


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 13, 2019)

MIne has to be the FX 8320 that I had running at a stable 4.6 GHZ on all cores from a 3.5 GHZ base with Air cooling. I was new to OC at the time so I don't think I did anything other than adjust the multiplier.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 13, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> MIne has to be the FX 8320 that I had running at a stable 4.6 GHZ on all cores from a 3.5 GHZ base with Air cooling. I was new to OC at the time so I don't think I did anything other than adjust the multiplier.


Probably you ran it with auto voltage..? Which is bad since most motherboards give pretty damn much voltage on auto mode.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 13, 2019)

My favourite was probably the old delidded E7200 I have, benches at 4 and validates at over 4.5. I'll have to have a go at those old C2Ds again when I have time, probably end up using an ice bucketed AIO cooler.

Least favourite has been my 5675c, just doesnt want to get 4.2 24/7 stable, always crashes under AVX and the only inputs that do anything meaningful are Vcore and multiplier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2019)

freeagent said:


> PIII 450 @ 524, PIII 933EB Coppermine @ 1.06


That reminds me of my second fav OC, Pentium3 650mhz(100mhz FSB) to 910mhz(140mhz FSB) with just a single bump in voltage.


----------



## Tomgang (Apr 13, 2019)

hat said:


> My favorite was probably when I still had my i7 920. I ran it at 200 bclk, which fit in very nicely for memory speed, QPI speed and uncore. I ran it at 3.8GHz or 3.6GHz most of its life. I remember 3.6GHz took only 1.15v, and 3.8GHz took more and was a little warmer. It could do 4GHz, but it got too hot, so 3.8 was the most I was comfortable with.
> 
> My first was an Athlon64x2 5200+. It kind of sucked as an overclocker, though. Being the older F2 stepping, it crapped out near 3GHz. I was able to run it at 2950MHz, but no matter what I did 3GHz was never stable. That chip is what got me started though, so I remember it fondly. A runner up to this experience would be the Phenom x2 7750BE I had for a while. I remember picking it up because I was running a single core Sempron at the time, and it was 70 or 80 bucks. In addition to having 2 cores again, it also would run somewhere around 3.9GHz.
> 
> 3.9GHz was the Phenom II x2 550BE that I had. I think I remember now the 7750BE topping out around 3.3GHz? I had a lot of AMD chips before that i7 920, heh...



I can i greed with you on that. I7 920 whas an amazing cpu for its time and price. I got my own I7 920 up to BLCK of 208-210 or 4.4 GHz air cooled. You can see more here, if you like to: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...fun-or-favorite-overclock.254575/post-4029577


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2019)

My current specs, at 5.0 using a Thinner cooler.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 13, 2019)

For me personally, I think the most fun I ever had was overclocking my AMD64 X2 3800+ on the 939 platform. my Manchester core couldnt compete with the Toledo and later Brisbane variants of the same CPU. I had my CPU at 2.66Ghz though which wasnt bad for a Manchester.

The second most fun i had was overclocking my Q9550. My 2500k required absolutely zero effort to push to 4.9Ghz so while it was an absolute killer CPU and there was no game that i couldnt run with it. It was boring.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

@FreedomEclipse

I get you on the sandy bridge platform. Boring as hell.
And yes the Q9550 is fun, core 2 in general is my second favorite platform (after the Phenom II.)
My Q9650 does 4.3Ghz in daily driver mode, we actually have an old school competition coming up so I'm looking forward to that. 








eidairaman1 said:


> My current specs, at 5.0 using a Thinner cooler.


What do you have again? FX 8350?


----------



## freeagent (Apr 13, 2019)

For shear fun, I would go NF7-S, Rampage Formula, Rampage III Formula, and that was probably I had fun. This 3770k is boring af. The thrill of the clock race doesn't die until you find the limit, which took like an hour on this 3770k before dialing in the voltage. Overclocking gpu's has been more entertaining for me. Except you cant really add voltage, so that's lame too. Overall, been a little disappointed with the oc scene as of late, they promote it, yet everyone basically gets the same results. Kinda like everyone gets a trophy. It was better when it was a niche market, before it became mainstream. Now everyone and the dog and cat overclocks, and they all hit the same limits.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 13, 2019)

Pentium 4 5GHz on BOX cooler 




https://valid.x86.fr/0pci1f

QX9770 @ 3,84GHz on AGP board (hardmoded VID/NO ThrottleStop) :


----------



## Toothless (Apr 13, 2019)

I got a 3420m to 3ghz on all cores. I was such a happy camper.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> @FreedomEclipse
> 
> I get you on the sandy bridge platform. Boring as hell.
> And yes the Q9550 is fun, core 2 in general is my second favorite platform (after the Phenom II.)
> ...



Yup


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> HD 5750  - 1 Ghz


Tell me more... What makes this OC special? Cant you just use MSI Afterburner to OC?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Pentium 4 5GHz on BOX cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The P4, 24/7 stable or death run?



storm-chaser said:


> Tell me more... What makes this OC special? Cant you just use MSI Afterburner to OC?




For that line it was unheard of, only in the 7000 series we started to see 1GHz on the die.

Does AB even support HD6000 and older?


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 13, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Tell me more... What makes this OC special? Cant you just use MSI Afterburner to OC?



1000 mhz on a budget card like that with no mods, I can't say I have ever seen anything like that back then. 

If it's not worthy of this thread  tell me, I'll delete my comment.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> 1000 mhz on a budget card like that with no mods, I can't say I have ever seen anything like that back then.
> 
> If it's not worthy of this thread  tell me, I'll delete my comment.


Of course we will keep it! I was just curious is all... sounds impressive according to @eidairaman1 as well.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 13, 2019)

@eidairaman1 Not a death run. Stable enough for Valid = good enough for me on BOX 
That BOX isn't capable of cooling 5GHz Pentium at 1,5V+
"Death run" would mean 1,7V+ on Vcore.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 13, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @eidairaman1 Not a death run. Stable enough for Valid = good enough for me on BOX
> That BOX isn't capable of cooling 5GHz Pentium at 1,5V+
> "Death run" would mean 1,7V+ on Vcore.



Yeah mines at 1.467, worst case it creeps to 1.524


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 13, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IBM AT OC'd from 6 Mhz to 8Mhz.


Tell me more about this OC and why it is significant to you? Just curious.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 13, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Tell me more about this OC and why it is significant to you? Just curious.





> The combination of the faster clock rate, fewer clock cycles per instruction, and the 16-bit bus led to a computer that was in the marketing sense _too fast_. IBM was protective of their lucrative mainframe and minicomputer businesses and consequently ran the original PC AT (139 version) at a very conservative 6 MHz with one wait state. They also used a three-to-one interleave on the hard disk, even though the controller supported two to one. Many customers replaced the 12 MHz crystal (which ran the processor at 6 MHz) with a 16 MHz crystal (costing about five dollars USD), so IBM introduced the PC AT 239 which would not boot the computer at any speed faster than 6 MHz, by adding a speed loop in the ROM. Previously sold AT 139s were subsequently offered an upgrade costing $300 USD to the 8 MHz clock rate, merely by replacing the crystal and ROM; apparently the DRAM was engineered from the start for 8 MHz. This upgrade offering was, by design, quite profitable for IBM. The final PC AT, the 339, ran the processor at 8 MHz with one wait state, and was built as IBM's flagship microcomputer until the 1987 introduction of the PS/2 line.



Because OC'ing was more challenging and sticking it to the man more satisfying.


----------



## Disparia (Apr 13, 2019)

Pentium 75 to 100Mhz. Chips were all 1.5x multiplier and the 430NX motherboard in my Gateway 2000 system had a single jumper for 50Mhz, 60Mhz, or 66Mhz bus speeds so it was near effortless to achieve. With that bump it had enough juice to run the newly released StarCraft!

Runners up:

Pentium 650E which was pretty much a guaranteed 866Mhz.

My Athlon X2 3800+ at 2.5Ghz ran circles around my Pentium D 940 at 4Ghz. The X2 was also significant as I no longer built any 2P systems from that point on, aside from servers at work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Tell me more about this OC and why it is significant to you? Just curious.


Because that was my computer when I started a new job in 1992.  Actually, it didn't work and they gave me permission to see if I could fix it.  The first thing I found was that the Intel Above Board was defective but it was still under warranty so I was able to get it replaced.  This was in the early days of 486 systems so this system was SLOW.  A 33% speed boost was very noticeable and made the system usable.


Mr.Scott said:


> Many customers replaced the 12 MHz crystal (which ran the processor at 6 MHz) with a 16 MHz crystal (costing about five dollars USD)


Bingo!  Stupid simple and I seem to recall that I spent less that $3.00.  Good old BBS's.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Apr 14, 2019)

freeagent said:


> For shear fun, I would go NF7-S, Rampage Formula, Rampage III Formula, and that was probably I had fun. This 3770k is boring af. The thrill of the clock race doesn't die until you find the limit, which took like an hour on this 3770k before dialing in the voltage. Overclocking gpu's has been more entertaining for me. Except you cant really add voltage, so that's lame too. Overall, been a little disappointed with the oc scene as of late, they promote it, yet everyone basically gets the same results. Kinda like everyone gets a trophy. It was better when it was a niche market, before it became mainstream. Now everyone and the dog and cat overclocks, and they all hit the same limits.


I agree with this sentiment as far as ambient OCing goes, you basically always run into voltage and/or temperature limits within half an hour of tweaking so it gets really boring really fast. I do think that subzero is still very interesting as memory optimisation and PCB lottery start to become quite relevant.


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 14, 2019)

> . Many customers replaced the 12 MHz crystal (which ran the processor at 6 MHz) with a 16 MHz crystal (costing about five dollars USD),



done that but used a 20Mhz Crystal  on a Tandon 286 that was my 1st ever overclock
also changed HD settings in Bios from MFM to Rll ( gave an instant 50% increase in disk space ( as i remember only worked on certain New drives of the time)


----------



## Hugis (Apr 14, 2019)

Loved playing with the celeron 300A!
In-fact heres my overclocking guide(circa 1998/9) i wrote when i worked near Brighton UK building and testing PC's
The boards listed are those we used in house, QDI and Abit(that abit BX was a monster in its day)

https://web.archive.org/web/20000511225201/http://www.nexnix.co.uk/html/celeron.html

The icon at the bottom was stolen from Toms hardware i think


----------



## Jism (Apr 14, 2019)

100% overclock on a 2600pro. If i am correct the core clock was at 600Mhz and it worked all the way up to 1240mhz.











Done a ton of mods on the card, bigger caps (and on the back), extra 12V rails and so on.






On air i sqeezed out 930Mhz or so. It was'nt untill i setup the vapochill to have the card at -25 working fully at 1240Mhz. The core voltage was raised from 1.2V (?) all the way up to 2V. At 2.1V sparks started to come out and it was gone forever.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Apr 14, 2019)

I


Jism said:


> 100% overclock on a 2600pro. If i am correct the core clock was at 600Mhz and it worked all the way up to 1240mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely not a LAN box!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 14, 2019)

Intel Conroe E6850 dual core circa 2007, the first CPU I managed to overclock (here) from 3Ghz to 4Ghz on air cooling.
https://ark.intel.com/content/www/u...sor-e6850-4m-cache-3-00-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb.html

Then tried for max overclock on one core, posted it in the very old 4Ghz club, check out that voltage ...…………….

ttps://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/superpi4-4-jpg.11057/


----------



## advanced3 (Apr 15, 2019)

my current 7700k.


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 15, 2019)

For me it was the nForce2/unlocked Tbred B era when, with a good board, you could easily OC by a Ghz, or roughly 70% on air cooling. A 1700+ running at 3200+ speeds. $60 chip running same as $300 one. Many sources list them as one of the all time best overclockers.

Here are a couple screen shots from back in the day. Soltek Sl-75FRN2 board. 1700 DLT3C 0310 WPMW. So many to choose from. 1700 0307 VPMW was also popular. The 1800 overclocked well too. Did so many of these. Surprised I never toasted any. All still alive and kicking. Really need to move my nForce2 retro build off the back burner.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 15, 2019)

On CPU, a Phenom II X4 980BE, that was a Deneb one. Managed 4.6GHz all cores stable with a 212+, 4.7 on a single core for a CPU-Z screenshot.

On GPU, a 7600GT, voltmodded with a pencil to hell and back. It was my daily card when DX10 was the norm.

If I can get better cooling, I want to give this 1200 a go.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 15, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> On CPU, a Phenom II X4 980BE, that was a Deneb one. Managed 4.6GHz all cores stable with a 212+, 4.7 on a single core for a CPU-Z screenshot.
> 
> On GPU, a 7600GT, voltmodded with a pencil to hell and back. It was my daily card when DX10 was the norm.
> 
> If I can get better cooling, I want to give this 1200 a go.



Wow those clocks are pretty incredible for a Phenom II, well done! Wish I had forked over the $$$ for a 980BE when they hit the scene... now they are few and far between.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 15, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Wow those clocks are pretty incredible for a Phenom II, well done! Wish I had forked over the $$$ for a 980BE when they hit the scene... now they are few and far between.


I did some cheating, it was really cold outside.


----------



## Vario (Apr 15, 2019)

My favorite OC chip was a CABGE Opteron 144 Venus for my 939 Biostar NF4-SLI-A9 board.  The Opteron 144 were known to be good overclockers but the CABGE was supposed to be the worst stepping.  I took it from 1.8GHz stock to 2.8 GHz before the motherboard ran out of clock and multiplier (IIRC?) options.  When I bought it off eBay, the seller claimed it was a good overclocker.  They were right.  I remember wishing I had the ability to modify the bios for more clock speed.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 15, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Probably you ran it with auto voltage..? Which is bad since most motherboards give pretty damn much voltage on auto mode.



It was on and Asus Sabretooth 990FX. You may be right but I still enjoyed the heck out of it. BTW the CPU still works fine at 4.4 GHZ. I gave the PC to my nephew


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 16, 2019)

Vario said:


> My favorite OC chip was a CABGE Opteron 144 Venus for my 939 Biostar NF4-SLI-A9 board.  The Opteron 144 were known to be good overclockers but the CABGE was supposed to be the worst stepping.  I took it from 1.8GHz stock to 2.8 GHz before the motherboard ran out of clock and multiplier (IIRC?) options.  When I bought it off eBay, the seller claimed it was a good overclocker.  They were right.  I remember wishing I had the ability to modify the bios for more clock speed.


I had a CABNE 0540* which clocked only at ~2.5GHz IIRC. It was interesting since I had a 3000+ Venice before which ran at 2.7GHz with stock cooler 24/7.

* IIRC it was one of the worst also.


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 16, 2019)

Another favorite was overclocking with the Abit KR7A board. The 'CX' bios worked best for me. Don't have benchmark shots anymore since I made mistake of storing them on optical media. Whole other subject. But here's a shot from another forum back in 2003. Also Tbred B 1700 - running at 190x12.5=2375mhz. (stock speeds were 133x11=1463mhz). That early board could handle the FSB. My later revision KR7A would not clock near that high.

http://forums.pcper.com/showthread.php?248822-kr7a-1700-dLt3c-2375Mhz

Funny to see my comment about looking at nForce2 boards. Must have been right before buying the Soltek. Obviously much better since the AGP bus was isolated. In that regard overclocking with the older KT266A boards required a stout AGP card to handle the extra bandwidth. Believe I was using a ASUS V7700 GF2 card in that KR7A at the time.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 16, 2019)

The easiest would be my current i7 6700K. Was it fun? Not really. I managed to push it to 4,9 GHz @ 1,415 V on air. It was stable enough to run CPU-Z and to play FC4 for some 20 minutes. No overheating and temperatures were below 80 °C. Cinnebench? Froze and them BSOD the system within 5-10 seconds. I didn't even try Prime 95.
Then I went to 4,8 GHz @ 1,385 V. Exactly the same thing. Adjusting the voltage to 1,4 V did the job, but Prime 95 crashed within 20 minutes. I played with FSB adjusting it to 105 and to 102,5 while manually adjusting RAM. Either way, I wasn't able to push to 4,7 GHz or beyond and have a stable system without surpassing 1,35 V. So, no fun.

Prior to i7 6700K I never had an "overclockable" CPU, so had overclock via FSB. I never pushed them too much. The biggest OC on such CPU was with AMD Phenom X6 1055T which was running @ 3,15 GHz... I think... 

The funniest was overclocking Mediatek SOC on one of my previous smartphones. It took me a while to do it, but eventually managed it. I also changed the governor. Battery life was noticeably shorter, so I reverted back to stock settings.


----------



## Vlada011 (Apr 16, 2019)

Intel i7-3770K Ivy Bridge... from simple reason.
I had great CPU sample... forever I will remember that budget stop me to reach 5.0GHz stable 24/7.
I wish that so badly in days when people cursed i7-3770K because not OC as Sandy Bridge and compare i7-3770K with i5-2500K.
That's was not fair comparison and later everybody knew that Ivy i7 is only 5-10% lower OC average than i7- SB but tolerate far great temperatures and work nice on 85C.

I couldn't more than 4.8 GHz with AIO Prime95 stable 24h.
In that time AIO temps were similar to Noctua Tower coolers, and custom loop would give me 5.0GHz.
That would be shock for people, because I had him second week after launch date to see 5.0GHz stable Ivy, but....H100 couldn't better. 

I didn't had doubt in any moment that Ivy Bridge as CPU and platform was better product than Sandy Bridge because other advantages.
That would be spread like fire... Some samples of Ivy i7-3770K are full stable on 5.0GHz!!! No shit, who can OC i7-2700K on 5.0GHz stable? i5-2500K can...We talk about i7 not i5,...etc... etc...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2019)

GoldenX said:


> I did some cheating, it was really cold outside.


That's not cheating. It's taking advantage of the weather conditions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> For me it was the nForce2/unlocked Tbred B era when, with a good board, you could easily OC by a Ghz, or roughly 70% on air cooling. A 1700+ running at 3200+ speeds. $60 chip running same as $300 one. Many sources list them as one of the all time best overclockers.
> 
> Here are a couple screen shots from back in the day. Soltek Sl-75FRN2 board. 1700 DLT3C 0310 WPMW. So many to choose from. 1700 0307 VPMW was also popular. The 1800 overclocked well too. Did so many of these. Surprised I never toasted any. All still alive and kicking. Really need to move my nForce2 retro build off the back burner.
> 
> ...



What Voltage?


----------



## Bones (Apr 17, 2019)

A few more from my CABNE Opteron 148:
https://hwbot.org/submission/3243862_bones_superpi___32m_opteron_148_(venus_s939)_21min_29sec_250ms
https://hwbot.org/submission/3246806_bones_cinebench___r11.5_opteron_148_(venus_s939)_0.87_points
https://hwbot.org/submission/3246797_bones_cpu_frequency_opteron_148_(venus_s939)_3654.79_mhz


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 17, 2019)

This was also fun to make possible  (QX6850 @ 3,62GHz [7x517MHz] with 16GB DDR3 and GTX 1080)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> This was also fun to make possible  (QX6850 @ 3,62GHz [7x517MHz] with 16GB DDR3 and GTX 1080)


Nice! While I prefer a minimum of 120fps, 30FPS is acceptably playable. I personally would go down to 1080p to get higher framerates. GTA5 looks good at 2160p, it just isn't optimized for it.


----------



## vega22 (Apr 17, 2019)

Early conroe were great fun, I think the e4300 is a close second behind the q9550 for me.

Intel left so much meat on the bone so they could sell cheap heatsinks back then xD


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 17, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> What Voltage?


1.625 vCore. Highest setting in the BIOS. And 0.125 higher than the CPUs 1.5v (DLT3C) stock setting.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> 1.625 vCore. Highest setting in the BIOS.



Hmm great, yeah my 2500 XP-M I wasnt sure how much more the vcore needed to be to run above 2.2GHz


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hmm great, yeah my 2500 XP-M I wasnt sure how much more the vcore needed to be to run above 2.2GHz


Oops! My bad. Please disregard my last responce. You were asking about the nForce2 system. That was vCore 1.8. Max the Soltek BIOS would allow. Wondered how high the system would go if the settings went much higher, like the DFI Lan Party.

Those mobile Barton are/were great. Never did have one personally. Considered buying one on eBay a little while back but all the good overclockers are surely gone at this point.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 18, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> Oops! My bad. Please disregard my last responce. You were asking about the nForce2 system. That was vCore 1.8. Max the Soltek BIOS would allow. Wondered how high it would go if the settings went much higher like the DFI Lan Party.
> 
> Those mobile Barton are/were great. Never did have one personally. Considered buying one on eBay a little while back but all the good overclockers are surely gone at this point.



I got one because I crushed a perfectly good Barton 400 (200) that was a sad day indeed.

Yeah I have a UltraB still, will revisit overclocking now that I have knowledge and confidence of keeping it nice and frosty.

Hope to drop 7 on it with modded NF2 AGP GART


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 18, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I got one because I crushed a perfectly good Barton 400 (200) that was a sad day indeed.
> 
> Yeah I have a UltraB still, will revisit overclocking now that I have knowledge and confidence of keeping it nice and frosty.
> 
> Hope to drop 7 on it with modded NF2 AGP GART


UltraB. I am envious. Always wanted one but the package was too rich for my blood at the time. Opted for the Soltek FRN2 instead. No regrets. Very stable boards. Still have a virgin one that I haven't even removed the stickers from. Final revision too. After they switched to the Japenese non-plague ridden caps.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! While I prefer a minimum of 120fps, 30FPS is acceptably playable. I personally would go down to 1080p to get higher framerates. GTA5 looks good at 2160p, it just isn't optimized for it.


Since GPU isn't pegged at 99% usage most of the time - lowering resolution won't help with FPS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> Since GPU isn't pegged at 99% usage most of the time - lowering resolution won't help with FPS.


That's not completely true. Wile the GPU does a lot of the work, the CPU still has to supply the GPU with data to process. Lowering the resolution will reduce the amount of data the CPU has to process and thus lower the amount of bottlenecking that it is causing the GPU. Lower the res to 1080P and see what it does to framerates.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2019)

@lexluthermiester Pixels are created by GPU, on GPU, for GPU.
CPU doesn't have to send more data for higher resolution, because data send by it to GPU is vector based (ie. it doesn't have a "resolution in pixels").
In more general terms : It's just a bunch of points floating in 3D space that have various data attached to them (XYZ position, lighting, texture, etc.).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> @lexluthermiester Pixels are created by GPU, on GPU, for GPU.
> CPU doesn't have to send more data for higher resolution, because data send by it to GPU is vector based (ie. it doesn't have a "resolution in pixels").


The CPU still has to do work before the GPU renders a frame, otherwise CPU's would never(or rarely) bottleneck a GPU.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2019)

That is true, however that part is independent (mostly) from rendering itself.
In short :
If you throw enough pixels/AA at GPU - you will always end up GPU b'necked, regardless of what CPU you are using.
Which is what you see when a ~3,6GHz Q6600-type CPU can almost maxed out GPU usage on GTX 1080 when playing GTA V (in some specific places).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

agent_x007 said:


> That is true, however that part is independent (mostly) from rendering itself.
> In short :
> If you throw enough pixels/AA at GPU - you will always end up GPU b'necked, regardless of what CPU you are using.
> Which is what you see when a ~3,6GHz Q6600-type CPU can almost maxed out GPU usage on GTX 1080 when playing GTA V (in some specific places).


Excellent point. However, there is a threshold of the amount of data a CPU can handle before it bottlenecks a GPU, which is how CPU/GPU bottlenecking happens.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Apr 18, 2019)

Probably my best overclock would be off my old Athlon 64 x2 3800+ (Windsor chip). I was able to get her up from 2.0GHz to 2.81GHz.

I also had a decent overclock on my Phenom II x4 940. I could get her to run at 3.71GHz from 3.0GHz. Though, it required me to almost max the voltage (1.525V, max the board did was 1.55V) on my MB to hit that speed and it pushed the temps to the max thermal threshold on her.

My current i5-4670k I've got running at 4.4GHz.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 18, 2019)

Overclocking the Nexus 7 (2012)
I think it topped out at 1.7 GHz on the CPU cores, and GPU was running at 577 MHz. Wasn't the easiest overclock even though it's all done in software.


----------



## agent_x007 (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Excellent point. However, there is a threshold of the amount of data a CPU can handle before it bottlenecks a GPU, which is how CPU/GPU bottlenecking happens.


Of course, it is however VERY program dependant.
Here's one of the worst case scenarios you can get into :




GFLOPs numbers aren't affected by CPU speed even at this point.
I'm REALLY sorry about OT on this...


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Overclocking the Nexus 7 (2012)
> I think it topped out at 1.7 GHz on the CPU cores, and GPU was running at 577 MHz. Wasn't the easiest overclock even though it's all done in software.


Nice! I'm assuming you had to root the phone, then install a custom rom with an OC kernel? Then use something like setCPU to configure your overclock from within the android OS?


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 18, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Nice! I'm assuming you had to root the phone, then install a custom rom with an OC kernel? Then use something like setCPU to configure your overclock from within the android OS?


You seem to know quite a bit about overclocking on Android.  Wasn't a phone but a Asus made tablet for Google using the Nvidia Tegra 3.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_7_(2012)


----------



## v12dock (Apr 18, 2019)

478 P4 Prescott, my first chip to hit 4GHz


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 18, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You seem to know quite a bit about overclocking on Android.  Wasn't a phone but a Asus made tablet for Google using the Nvidia Tegra 3.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexus_7_(2012)


Yep, (overclocking/rooting/installing custom ROMs) tablets is something I do in my spare time. I have a kindle fire HD with an aftermarket rom, as well as a customized and overclocked Motorola Xoom. Also have the Xoom II but the bootloader is locked from the factory, so no go on OCing there.


----------



## Bones (Apr 18, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> UltraB. I am envious. Always wanted one but the package was too rich for my blood at the time. Opted for the Soltek FRN2 instead. No regrets. Very stable boards. Still have a virgin one that I haven't even removed the stickers from. Final revision too. After they switched to the Japenese non-plague ridden caps.



I have an Ultra B as well with an Infinity plus a few Abits for good measure.
I'll go ahead and say a Socket A really doesn't need much more than 2.0v's to max out the chip, perhaps 2.1v's and that's it.
Any more and you're just cooking the chip.

@Susquehannock Check around for a good Abit NF7/NF7-S 2.0, Abit AN7 or even a Asus A7N8X Deluxe 2.0 or A7N8X-E, those are good clockers too and cheap enough. STAY AWAY from the LA versions of the A7N, total crap boards with a BIOS having 0 options for tweaking and also beware the Abit NF7-M, it's a crap board too.

You'll probrably have a harder time finding a good chip than a good board for Socket A nowadays, esp a good mobile but I can suggest an XP 2400 T-Bred since those tend to be good overall regardless.

An XP-3200 Barton is nice but be weary of overpaying, I guess it's up to you what getting one would be worth but personally I woudn't give over $20 for one. If you look around eventually one for a good price will pop up.
Most of what's on fleabay nowadays is just the leftovers meaning mostly crap chips.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2019)

Athlon 2500+ barton core @400fsb magically turned into a Athlon 3200+


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Athlon 2500+ barton core @400fsb magically turned into a Athlon 3200+


Those were good CPU's to OC!


----------



## Bones (Apr 18, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Athlon 2500+ barton core @400fsb magically turned into a Athlon 3200+



Decent but not the best I'm afraid.
The chip you named is a 166 chip and it's a "Defective" Barton core meaning it had trouble running at or much beyond 200 on the bus. It does have the 11X multi and while that's good those tend to be so-so compared to a true 200 FSB chip like a 3200.

You'd have to look at the very last character of the chip's name/model string since it's key, if it's a "C" (133FSB) or an "E" (200FSB) it's good, if it's a "D" (166FSB) it's not so good BUT there is always an exception to this tendency either way.

Mind you this pertains only to Barton cored chips, T-Breds, Palomino's and such are a different subject.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 18, 2019)

Bones said:


> Decent but not the best I'm afraid.


Ah, but the thread title doesn't say "Best" OC. It says "fun or favorite". For them, what they said is correct.


----------



## Bones (Apr 18, 2019)

Wasn't referring to that but I get it.

If it's something you enjoy I guess it doesn't matter - I do know it does suck when you get something expecting it to be good and it bites instead meaning it's NO fun to OC.

With this at least you have an idea when looking for one ='ing the difference between fun vs frustration.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 18, 2019)

Mine had no such trouble, I liked it because not only could you get it to run at 200fsb like the 3200+ but it was recognised as a 3200+ also, I'm sure lots of people were doing this back then, didn't hear much of any of them not being able to run 200mhz FSB though, I have an Athlon 1100 system for a retro build in a cupboard which I can't wait to tinker with.


----------



## Urbklr (Apr 18, 2019)

Gotta be my E6550 C2D back when I was younger, so many good memories. Was on a P5Q-E running at 3.4GHz but I remember getting that board up to 500MHz FSB too. More recently I have had fun tweaking my Vega64, juggling power states and undervolting is pretty slick and allows a totally stable original boost clock(or higher) with much less heat and power consumption.


----------



## Susquehannock (Apr 18, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, but the thread title doesn't say "Best" OC. It says "fun or favorite". For them, what they said is correct.


Indeed. "best" is in eye of the beholder. To some Athlon XP 1700 and 1800 are better than 2500 Barton since they can OC as high at roughly half the cost. The Barton does have double the L2-cache, however.  How much did that increase performance? I don''t know.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 18, 2019)

my most fun was Q6600 on a abit x38 quad GT, but so many platforms i liked to oc ,all Amd ones for a start.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

Susquehannock said:


> The Barton does have double the L2-cache, however. How much did that increase performance? I don''t know.


It really depended on the program in question. Productivity software and web browsers benefited greatly. Games, less so.


----------



## GoldenX (Apr 19, 2019)

Some games use a grid to determine if something on the distance should be rendered or not, so a low resolution helps get less draw calls.


----------



## natr0n (Apr 19, 2019)

I guess this. Highest bus speed and world record for a non overclockable e3-1290 xeon.
http://valid.x86.fr/79kuh6


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 19, 2019)

natr0n said:


> I guess this. Highest bus speed and world record for a non overclockable e3-1290 xeon.
> http://valid.x86.fr/79kuh6


Not a huge OC, per se, but the platform is a difficult one to do a BLCK OC on, so that is none-the-less impressive!


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 23, 2019)

My favourite OC was definitely a Phenom II 940 on a dfi 890fx lanparty board. My friend had just upgraded so we pushed it as far as we could, we got 3.8Ghz at 1.55V with 1 stick of ram and that tiny cooler after much fiddling(only 800mhz sticks), but couldnt get 4Ghz.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 23, 2019)

Mac2580 said:


> My favourite OC was definitely a Phenom II 940 on a dfi 890fx lanparty board. My friend had just upgraded so we pushed it as far as we could, we got 3.8Ghz at 1.55V with 1 stick of ram and that tiny cooler after much fiddling(only 800mhz sticks), but couldnt get 4Ghz.


That reminds of the Phenom II 960T with possiblity of unlocking cores.


----------



## Urbklr (Apr 23, 2019)

Reminds me of my PII 920! I think I got this result on a Freezer 64 cooler maybe?

https://valid.x86.fr/show_oc.php?id...2hzoUCVbsszBy5TvGkT9mxIG0JFeJO3rEbgX4lDSNqT_Y


----------



## mouacyk (Apr 23, 2019)

Q6600 at 3.54GHz, because 3.6GHz was impossible and running 1.5v loaded, with 1.6v specified in BIOS, all under an original expandable Swiftech H220 AIO.  Witcher 2 was beautiful on GTX 460 SLI with that CPU OC.  9900K at 5.1GHz all cores at 1.28v is dull compared to that.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Apr 23, 2019)

I think that I OC almost every PC machine that I own but one of my first stick deep in my mind that's Celeron 300Mhz somewhere back in '99 that I managed to OC up to the whooping 1Ghz and I felt like a pilot who broke sound barrier for the first time ......offcourse it was not stable on that speed for every day use so I believe it was working somewhere around on 800Mhz that was still incredible....
Now I am on the Oldish X58 platform with E5645 2.4Ghz-turbo 2.67Ghz that I OC for every day use on 4,137 Ghz


----------



## lsevald (Apr 24, 2019)

So many, but my first oc, a 486SX-20MHz overclocked to 33MHz by changing an on board jumper comes to mind. Probably back in 1992.  

Or my first OC on water, around year 2000/late 1999, a socket 370 P3 650 coppermine, overclocked by changing the fsb from 100x6.5=650 to 140x6.5=910MHz. Waterblock was a crossdrilled copper block, pump an Eheim 1048 (230V pond, aquarium pump) and a couple of small radiators I built into a custom shroud which also held 2x120mm Papst fans. I believe it could clock close to 950MHz, but 910 was stable. I also tried a peltier element on it at some time, don't remember if it allowed more OC. Probaby restricted by PCI/AGP speeds at that point. I found an old pic of it too  Remember you couldn't buy many water cooling  parts back then, we made water blocks similar to this: https://www.overclockers.com/how-to-build-your-own-cross-drilled-copper-waterblock/


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 24, 2019)

Any Socket-A fans? I OC the AMD ATHLON 2000+ from 1.67 (don't know why it was titled 2000+ ) to 2.27GHZ on Air Temp was 44C to Load @61C MB was MSI Brand


----------



## lsevald (Apr 24, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Any Socket-A fans? I OC the AMD ATHLON 2000+ from 1.67 (don't know why it was titled 2000+ ) to 2.27GHZ on Air Temp was 44C to Load @61C MB was MSI Brand



The IPC of the AMD Athlon was better than Intels P4 netburst architecture at the time. So AMD felt the 2000+, though only clocked at 1.67GHz, was comparable in performance to a 2000MHz P4. So, to "help" customers compare the competing products, AMD introduced PR rating on the processors.

Socket A was great. Had great fun modding multipliers using a "rear window defogger repair kit" as conductive paint. The bridges were laser cut on the substrate to lock the multipliers, but you could change multiplier by painting the bridges back with with conductive paint, or even use a pencil. You could also cut bridges by shorting them with electricity. I also owned several dual CPU setups, for F@H distributed computing, but used normal CPU's modded into Athlon MP's to save money. Fun times for modders and overclockers  Hope they do something similar with zen 2. Something that would allow us to unlock CPU cores on our own risk, would be awesome


----------



## Mr.Scott (Apr 25, 2019)

lsevald said:


> Socket A was great. Had great fun modding multipliers using a "rear window defogger repair kit" as conductive paint. The bridges were laser cut on the substrate to lock the multipliers, but you could change multiplier by painting the bridges back with with conductive paint, or even use a pencil. You could also cut bridges by shorting them with electricity. I also owned several dual CPU setups, for F@H distributed computing, but used normal CPU's modded into Athlon MP's to save money. Fun times for modders and overclockers



Bring back any memories? 
A7M266-D w/ a pair of 2800+ XP-M's modded to MP.  Ram is BH-5. Benched at 2.6.


----------



## storm-chaser (Apr 25, 2019)

lsevald said:


> Hope they do something similar with zen 2. Something that would allow us to unlock CPU cores on our own risk, would be awesome



Wouldn't that be great. Some way to unlock cores. Were there is a will there's a way!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

First overclock was on an asus board cant remember which model it was as it was limited to dualcore cpu only. Now got an xeon e5450 which i keep beating it up on asus p5q premium managed to get to 4.4ghz on 1.3v vcore on air. As trouble was the board i got the first time i didnt know the history of abuse that the last owner did to it which lead me to have it for another few years battling the issues so i ended up killing the asus p5q premium for good while i had enough of fixing it since it like whack a mole nonstop. Hoping to have it replaced for a asus p5q deluxe as soon as possible. Missing the 4.4ghz buzz


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Bring back any memories?
> A7M266-D w/ a pair of 2800+ XP-M's modded to MP.  Ram is BH-5. Benched at 2.6.
> View attachment 121728


That system *needs* some heatsinks on those VRM's!


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Bring back any memories?
> A7M266-D w/ a pair of 2800+ XP-M's modded to MP.  Ram is BH-5. Benched at 2.6.
> View attachment 121728


 Comparing the fans set up i had a similar idea in mine as i have 14 fans in the case as  new edition of fans i glued together is 2 xbox 360 fans to blow air upward to the to exhaust fans as before it barely moving air. Nice thing about xbox 360 fans as it can move alot of air


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2019)

2080ti Undervolted Overclock (on a ""cheapo"" non-A 2080ti i got on a deal 280W pwr limit)

- super quiet, rarely if ever power throttles... feels like I won something.





Stock score is louder, hotter 6300-6400


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

Mine asus gtx 1050 ti oc expedition got it overclocked to 1932mhz on 1.05v without crashing. As the whole msi afterburner oc graph is kinda new to me gonna try that one of the days soon


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 12, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Any Socket-A fans?


Yep. I should get a better board to OC the hell out of my Athlon 1GHz AXIA core.



> I OC the AMD ATHLON 2000+ from 1.67 (*don't know why it was titled 2000+* )


Performance rating to indicate what would be equivalent Pentium 4's clock speed. IIRC AMD officially said that it indicates how fast Thunderbird that would be, but nah..


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

At least amd banked in the money faster than a overclocked chicken


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Performance rating to indicate what would be equivalent Pentium 4's clock speed. IIRC AMD officially said that it indicates how fast Thunderbird that would be, but nah..


Actually, that was it's performance rating derived from a particular benchmark system AMD used. The comparison to Intel estimation thing was a myth that just won't die. It's funny that people still believe it..


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

Only way that intel and amd settle the whole bags of lies if one company that makes a specific benchmark that would punish amd and intel than random numbers they make up. As everything is on a bleeding edge of what is possible how much speed or high core count we need


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

Edwired said:


> Only way that intel and amd settle the whole bags of lies if one company that makes a specific benchmark that would punish amd and intel than random numbers they make up


And that is why having the variety of third party benchmarks is so important. We get a variety of ways to test performance claims to see if they in fact measure up.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

As for some benchmark software is somewhat free but some are fully paid for all the bells and whistles. As score is affected in alot of ways like bloatware in the background. Do you think it would be better for overall raw performance that is bootable from cd or usb that way it properly benched than having windows 10 doing funky things before the run is done


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that is why having the variety of third party benchmarks is so important. We get a variety of ways to test performance claims to see if they in fact measure up.



It would be ironic if intel started naming their processors after the equivalent amount of AMD cores they are.

i9 12+


----------



## Bones (Jun 12, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That system *needs* some heatsinks on those VRM's!




Guess I'd better get some on mine too.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2019)

Bones said:


> Guess I'd better get some on mine too.
> View attachment 124782View attachment 124783


Highly recommended. Those classic boards are too cool & valuable not it give them proper VRM cooling love!
Here's a kit I've been buying for the shop to do custom jobs lately.





						Amazon.com: Easycargo 100pcs Heatsink Kit Small Cooler Heat Sink Set for Cooling Development Board Laptop CPU GPU VGA RAM VRAM VRM IC Chips LED MOSFET Transistor SCR Southbridge Northbridge Voltage Regulator: Computers & Accessories
					

Buy Easycargo 100pcs Heatsink Kit Small Cooler Heat Sink Set for Cooling Development Board Laptop CPU GPU VGA RAM VRAM VRM IC Chips LED MOSFET Transistor SCR Southbridge Northbridge Voltage Regulator: Heatsinks - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				



I take a Dremmel to the small ones and cut them into 4's to fit VRM's and the rough up the bottoms with a sanding block then glue them on with this;


			Amazon.com
		

Superglue can work well too.

EDIT;
I've also used these in the past;





						Swiftech Mc8800 SMC Cooling Kit (13 Pcs Mc14 4 Pcs Mc21) for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Swiftech Mc8800 SMC Cooling Kit (13 Pcs Mc14 4 Pcs Mc21) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Again cutting them into 4's with a Dremmel. They're copper instead of aluminum and cool a bit better, but can cause clearance problems from some CPU heatsinks.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 12, 2019)

oh for a good memory, well fx8350 on air 5.3 i know its not cutting edge but i was really chuffed to get over 5ghz  and my first ryzen a 2700x 4.3 again not amazing but nice to know my chip will do it.


----------



## Edwired (Jun 12, 2019)

Just got the asus p5q deluxe in the post this morning it pretty clean as well it have revision 1.03g most of the information and pictures will be uploaded to xeon owner club


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

Burning a Win2k disc, the best OS ever and best for Socket A things


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Burning a Win2k disc, the best OS ever and best for Socket A things


Try this while you at it


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> Try this while you at it


Heh. Not gonna connect that to the interwebs, in fact I always disable LAN on every PC. 

I have an USB wlan stick on my gaming PC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Burning a Win2k disc, the best OS ever and best for Socket A things


I would still go with XP, but Win2k was very good after SP4!


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I would still go with XP, but Win2k was very good after SP4!


I was the dude who loved 2K more than XP.. 

2K NEVER crashed!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 2K NEVER crashed!


Oh that's not true. It did. Less often than Xp certainly, but it had it's share of BSOD's.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh that's not true. It did. Less often than Xp certainly, but it had it's share of BSOD's.


With a stable system, I had no crashes. The only crashes I had was with an overclocked unstable PC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> With a stable system, I had no crashes. The only crashes I had was with an overclocked unstable PC


I met with the occasional driver related crash and very rarely a program crash but otherwise, yeah is was usually solid.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I met with the occasional driver related crash and very rarely a program crash but otherwise, yeah is was usually solid.


The only driver crash I had with 2K was a fucking networking card... that sucked, but otherwise like I told, it never crashed


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> Burning a Win2k disc, the best OS ever and best for Socket A things


Depends on what you're gonna do with it. 
2D benching on socket A is XP all the way.
3D benching is split between 2000 and XP, pending the bench.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Depends on what you're gonna do with it.
> 2D benching on socket A is XP all the way.
> 3D benching is split between 2000 and XP, pending the bench.


Gaming is Xp..


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Depends on what you're gonna do with it.
> 2D benching on socket A is XP all the way.
> 3D benching is split between 2000 and XP, pending the bench.


3DMark 2000, 2001 SE and 03 

If this isn't pretty, then nothing is


----------



## phill (Jun 13, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> LN2 on all of my chips in the past. Nothing beats the thrill of it.
> 
> Just shy of 8.1GHz on an FX8350.
> Second fastest i7 920 D0 in the world on wPrime (could do more, was limited by the current config of the SATA ports!)
> ...



You might have been knocked off if I'd gone further with mine    Still wished you sold me that G3258 

I have to admit that the 920 D0's where so much fun to play around with..  I've really enjoyed having mine even when I never got to use it for nearly 2 years  

I think for a memorable one it would have been something to do with my first Duron I had, back years and years ago...  Staying up trying to get better 3D Mark 2000 scores and such, it was great fun   The sweat and worry when the system wouldn't post as well  
Also my first water cooling adventure and I've never looked back on doing that since  

So many memories, I'm not sure there's room for one on the top spot


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 13, 2019)

ive still got a copy win 2000 somewhere, been meaning to do a classic build to show grandkids what was like in the good old days  it will save me having to tell them about floppy and zip drives too.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jun 13, 2019)

FX-8350 was the most fun clocker. Hit 5.7GHz on water


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 3DMark 2000, 2001 SE and 03
> 
> If this isn't pretty, then nothing is


It could use a bit of cleaning up for the camera, but very cool indeed. They were cool looking even back then.



xtreemchaos said:


> it will save me having to tell them about floppy and zip drives too.


I still have those, fully working.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> 3DMark 2000, 2001 SE and 03
> 
> If this isn't pretty, then nothing is


Somebody painted the L1 for multiplier overclocking. Any idea what it was overclocked to before?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Somebody painted the L1 for multiplier overclocking. Any idea what it was overclocked to before?


I was wondering about that on those L1 contact lands. Do you think it was that soldered and then painted over? Can't see it clearly enough from the angle of the picture.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

Could be loctite or car defogger repair kit painted over.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 13, 2019)

Even #2 pencil worked.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

Mr.Scott said:


> Even #2 pencil worked.


I actually did that. Worked like a charm until it was rubbed off. Once you found an OC that worked you could solder it and use enamel paint to protect it from shorting out.


----------



## biffzinker (Jun 13, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> I actually did that. Worked like a charm until it was rubbed off. Once you found an OC that worked you could solder it and use enamel paint to protect it from shorting out.


I remember scotch tape being used as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I remember scotch tape being used as well.


I saw that a few times too.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> I remember scotch tape being used as well.


wot about bacofoil and nail varnish    yup that also works


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 13, 2019)

Yup. I use clear nail polish.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 13, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> Somebody painted the L1 for multiplier overclocking. Any idea what it was overclocked to before?


In fact I OC'd that to 1403MHz via FSB, that Asrock board doesn't have multiplier settings on bios :S


----------



## HammerON (Jun 13, 2019)

I really didn't start overclocking CPU's until the Core 2 Duo era.  The first CPU that I was able to reach 4.0 GHz was a E8400.  I then got a E8500 that I was able to get to 4.33 GHz: 

I then moved onto the i7 920's and enjoyed overclocking them for crunching.

My favorite I think though is the i7 970 I had for quite a while.  Would crunch at 4.0 GHz 24/7 and temps were great (under water).  For benching though, I was able to get it up to 4.7 GHz:


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 13, 2019)

I bought an XP-2500M; it was fairly unlocked; I overclocked the FSB to 200/400, and ran it at 13.5; it's still running like that in the basement, hooked to a LAN, running Win98, lol.

It's not on a *Public* LAN, lol.

It's taking cosmic ray data from a huge chunk of sodium iodide.


----------



## Apocalypsee (Jun 14, 2019)

I've the most fun during early Athlon64 era, I bought lowest AMD Sempron 2500+ Palermo core socket 754 with mere 1.4GHz clockspeed. At base clock it already beats my previous Pentium 4 Northwood core 2GHz runs at 3GHz in PCMark04 despite the huge clockspeed deficiency. I'm using DFI nF4X motherboard with stock cooler and got it all the way up to 2.64GHz, I still have the screenshot of it running prime for 3 hours plus with reasonable temperature. Great times. It games like a champ coupled with X1800GTO


----------



## freeagent (Jun 14, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> That reminds me of my second fav OC, Pentium3 650mhz(100mhz FSB) to 910mhz(140mhz FSB) with just a single bump in voltage.



What really got me into it was my best friend. He was such a nerd I thought with his computers, and everything he was into. He had a celery 333 on an Abit BH6. He wound her up to 666 and ran it like that. We were having drinks one night, and he pushed for more, and lost the board. He got a Northwood 3ghz when it was new on an Asus board with an Ati All In Wonder I want to say 8mb, but it could have been 16 or better, thems was some hazy days. The system was a beast. He hooked me up with an HP that had a Tbred 2600 on an nf2 mobo and I was able to oc in windows with it. I tried hard to beat his rig for awhile.. And when I got my NF7-S and things became easier 

/ramble

I sure do miss Abit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2019)

freeagent said:


> I sure do miss Abit.


Right there with you bro, right there with you.


----------



## Grog6 (Jun 14, 2019)

I had an Abit KT7A-RAID mobo, and it was the most frustrating thing I think I ever set up.

It had a bios Default setting that shut down the power if it didn't detect the CPU fan spinning.

Default for a new mobo was it only turned the fan on when the processor power reached a certain temp. 

I bought this at Christmas, and it was ~65 degrees in the computer room, so it would power up, and power down. 

I finally found a post with someone else with this problem, and what the deal was. (I always have multiple computers...)

I went and got a hair dryer, warmed up the CPU, and was able to boot it right up. 

I sold that system to a friend, and he still uses it for video capture.


----------



## Kissamies (Jun 14, 2019)

Chloe Price said:


> In fact I OC'd that to 1403MHz via FSB, that Asrock board doesn't have multiplier settings on bios :S


Heeey, things seems better.... 

Got TWO offers from Abit NF7 boards 


without KT7A, there wouldn't be me.


----------



## Basard (Jun 14, 2019)

I had a lot of fun, a few years ago, beating the crap out of an FX-8300....  Went from a Freezer 7 Pro to my current cooler.  That freezer 7 is still alive, over a decade later, I lapped it--man it had a rough base.  Spent days in the BIOS of the 990 board.  It finally started to die and I upgraded to a 9590 which I had to undervolt and downclock.  Good, fun, cheap CPUs.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jun 14, 2019)

I've had some fun the LGA 771 to 775 conversion. Especially the Intel Xeon x5470 X4, which runs at 3.33 Ghz right out of the box. MSI-P42-C51 motherboard is not the greatest overclocking board, so my options were a little limited.

Using the 10x multiplier I was able to hit 4.0Ghz with a few tweaks, and that's where I decided to leave it. Nothing spectacular but there is something about process I enjoyed. Guess what I'm trying to say is the conversion added another element to have fun with.


----------



## Jism (Jun 14, 2019)

A radeon 2600pro on a 100% overclock running -40 idle and -25 stressed.
















After re-reasing the voltage a bit more the sparks came out of the back of the card and the party was over. xD


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 14, 2019)

Nice.
A fellow bencher.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 11, 2019)

Just wanted to add another favorite to the list here. This is my Core 2 Extreme X9000 processor overclocked to 4.2Ghz in a Lenovo T61p laptop. 
I used the freezer to cool it down then got the validation. This one put me in 3rd place overall for this particular CPU over at HWbot. But there are only 12 other submissions so it doesn't count for much. Some people said this couldn't be done due to increased power demands and I would eventually brick the computer. Its been well over a year and the laptop is still going strong. I used throttlestop for this particular overclock. Most of the time I run the CPU at 3.4Ghz and will occasionally go to 3.6 for benching.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

storm-chaser said:


> Just wanted to add another favorite to the list here. This is my Core 2 Extreme X9000 processor overclocked to 4.2Ghz in a Lenovo T61p laptop.
> I used the freezer to cool it down then got the validation. This one put me in 3rd place overall for this particular CPU over at HWbot. But there are only 12 other submissions so it doesn't count for much. Some people said this couldn't be done due to increased power demands and I would eventually brick the computer. Its been well over a year and the laptop is still going strong. I used throttlestop for this particular overclock. Most of the time I run the CPU at 3.4Ghz and will occasionally go to 3.6 for benching.
> 
> View attachment 126620


That is indeed an impressive OC!


----------



## Grog6 (Jul 11, 2019)

Jism said:


> After re-reasing the voltage a bit more the sparks came out of the back of the card and the party was over. xD



As an EE, lose the tan 10 turn pots; they are wirewound, and are notorious for jumping back and forth between 2 close values when you're setting them.

The Blue Cermet pots are continuously variable, and won't do the change back and forth.

I've had issues where circuits worked with the warm setting, but when cold, it went one winding back, and exploded on powerup.  (Tan wirewound pots)

Pots are such a bitch to spec; A 10k Pot on a HVPS that will do 0-1000V on a 10k change is a bitch to get to go close to Zero, or 100%, due to the end of the pot termination design.

 First world problems, lol.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 11, 2019)

I´m still kinda new to overclocking in general, back in my early days I used to avoid it, feared I might break something and loose the precious components I had saved my pocket money on for years and years. 
I was so jealous of the 'rich' kids getting new PCs with expensive intel chips and high end GPUs every year and a half. I was on my AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 for many years, still using it when Sandy-Bridge was long out. Back then I had no chance to OC my CPU and I did not dare to push the GPU.

This only changed recently when I started my Ryzen build and started to check into overclocking. I learned a lot and now there is not a single PC / Notebook in my house that runs on stock clocks and voltages. 
The most fun I had was certainly while fooling around with C2D stuff recently. Tweaking the FSB to achieve the clocks, many different voltages to balance out while probing highest possible FSB, RAM and CPU clocks. Setting deviders accordingly. The whole thing is just a lot of fun to play around with, you dont get to dial in something and hit the hard limit within 30 minutes of testing. It is a whole journey every time, and everytime you think you could do just a bit better, just a few MHz more if I try this or maybe that... 
Really got me hooked. Sadly our little competition here died down quick. 

And finally coming to my most fun overclocking chip, that would be the E8500 sample that I got lucky with. Under ambient watercooling I pushed it beyond 5.1 GHz. On a more daily-safe voltage of 1.45V it would still hold 4.8 GHz. Compared to the other C2Ds I tested this one was jaw dropping to me. I just upped to clock again and again and couldn´t believe it still ran. Don´t know if it is any good compared to other peoples results but I was impressed. I can´t help but imagine what joy my childhood self would have had with this one. I could have run all my games smooth and not have to play with a headache for hours at 15-25fps.


----------



## storm-chaser (Jul 11, 2019)

Wow dinnercore... That is a NUTZ chip you got there. Best I could do on my E8500 was 4.7ghz so you have something special, hell you even marched right through the 5.0ghz barrier without breaking a sweat. That's one CPU you should keep, frame, and put on the wall someday!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> I´m still kinda new to overclocking in general, back in my early days I used to avoid it, feared I might break something and loose the precious components I had saved my pocket money on for years and years.
> I was so jealous of the 'rich' kids getting new PCs with expensive intel chips and high end GPUs every year and a half. I was on my AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000 for many years, still using it when Sandy-Bridge was long out. Back then I had no chance to OC my CPU and I did not dare to push the GPU.
> 
> This only changed recently when I started my Ryzen build and started to check into overclocking. I learned a lot and now there is not a single PC / Notebook in my house that runs on stock clocks and voltages.
> ...


What were your temps?


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> What were your temps?



My temps were around 60°C: https://valid.x86.fr/e0f5kg
I did cool my room down to 10°C tho, I would hit in the 70°C range if I did that now during summer.

This was my setup:




Huge radiator for just the CPU. Massive overkill but it held the temp. very constant. 



storm-chaser said:


> [...] That's one CPU you should keep, frame, and put on the wall someday!


Oh I will! I tend to cling to most of my hardware, no matter how it performs


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2019)

Dinnercore said:


> Huge radiator for just the CPU. Massive overkill but it held the temp. very constant.


Nice! Yeah I looked at your voltage and wondered if you had used some serious cooling to get there. Well done.


----------



## Dinnercore (Jul 11, 2019)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Yeah I looked at your voltage and wondered if you had used some serious cooling to get there. Well done.


Thank you  Now I actually had to check myself again, its been just over 2 months since I benched those guys and after that stuffed everything in a corner and hoped that summer will be over soon and I can get back into OCing.
I did faintly remember I had one E8500 put aside because it felt too good to be wasted with high voltage on ambient water and yes I found it!


Ok I know a photo like this is no proof that it runs 5 GHz @ 1.45 and it doesn´t stable if I remember correctly, but it boots like that. I just hooked my bench back up again to check if I used the E8500 from the picture for my 5.13 GHz run but NO that one was still on the bench.
To my own horror I found out tho that the CMOS battery did not hold the bios settings over those two months and my GTL tuning plus every other setting wiped... Ofc I did not write it down and the picture I took is on my now broken phone... I guess I´ll have to start over when I get my dry-ice equipment. Oh well


----------



## TheUnbrained (Jul 11, 2019)

My lovely 638... at school times i nearly had no money and all i had was this fm1 mobo with an a4 3300... earned some money, got a x4 638 and that gts and figured out: ocing with this cpu is much more fun and easy as i thought... 

it runs 24/7 stable @5,2GHz and is still going strong... 

actually i still dont know if its "special" to oc some llano cpus to this clock... cause fx series could do it with ease... anyway i was proud of me in that time xD


----------



## Edwired (Jan 17, 2020)

Just want to post the update on my pc it Asus p5q deluxe paired with Xeon e5450 overclocked to 4.320ghz @ 1.296v with Max temp on the core maxed out around 54c all this on air pretty much got the cpu stable just need to settle the ram it currently at 961mhz can run at 1153mhz but abit unstable something to do with either timings or voltage


----------



## garrick (Jan 17, 2020)

a 4770k  overclock 4.7 2nd computer


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 20, 2020)

Durvelle27 said:


> FX-8350 was the most fun clocker. Hit 5.7GHz on water



I liked messing with my FX 4350. Now, it doesn't have the same number crunching ability as an 8350, but it's the same thrill, more or less, when you turn up the wick. My only complaint is the FX chips didn't see the massive performance improvements you could make on a Phenom II by turning up the CPU-NB speed to 3000 or higher. And it was relatively easy to do that. Instead I am stuck at 2600Mhz (no matter how much voltage) and my cache speeds don't seem much in terms of improvements. I expected more than this from AMD. 

If I remember correctly I managed 5.2Ghz on water... and right now (it's sitting right next to me) I have it running at 4.8Ghz @ 1.5 volts and cooled by a hyper 212 (single fan). This is the sweat spot for air cooling IMO. Any more voltage and she start's to want liquid cooling. Any less clock and she takes her sweet time, if you know what I mean...



Edwired said:


> Just want to post the update on my pc it Asus p5q deluxe paired with Xeon e5450 overclocked to 4.320ghz @ 1.296v with Max temp on the core maxed out around 54c all this on air pretty much got the cpu stable just need to settle the ram it currently at 961mhz can run at 1153mhz but abit unstable something to do with either timings or voltage



Well well well - that's excellent voltage for that clock speed. Our rigs are quite similar in some respects. I just pulled my Q9650 (3.0Ghz, 1333FSb, 9x multi, just like your e5450) rig out of retirement (+ asus P5Q3 motherboard). To my horror all the OC settings got wiped due to a bad battery, so I am starting fresh. In point of fact, I think 4.3Ghz was my *stable* limit. Here is my highest validation, though:


----------



## Edwired (Jan 20, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I liked messing with my FX 4350. Now, it doesn't have the same number crunching ability as an 8350, but it's the same thrill, more or less, when you turn up the wick. My only complaint is the FX chips didn't see the massive performance improvements you could make on a Phenom II by turning up the CPU-NB speed to 3000 or higher. And it was relatively easy to do that. Instead I am stuck at 2600Mhz (no matter how much voltage) and my cache speeds don't seem much in terms of improvements. I expected more than this from AMD.
> 
> If I remember correctly I managed 5.2Ghz on water... and right now (it's sitting right next to me) I have it running at 4.8Ghz @ 1.5 volts and cooled by a hyper 212 (single fan). This is the sweat spot for air cooling IMO. Any more voltage and she start's to want liquid cooling. Any less clock and she takes her sweet time, if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Ah ya making me jealous on that q9650 over clock since I have Asus p5q deluxe ddr2 not the p5q3. As I see that the e5450 have some sort of limit on fsb anything above 490 it just get flaky


----------



## Durvelle27 (Jan 20, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> I liked messing with my FX 4350. Now, it doesn't have the same number crunching ability as an 8350, but it's the same thrill, more or less, when you turn up the wick. My only complaint is the FX chips didn't see the massive performance improvements you could make on a Phenom II by turning up the CPU-NB speed to 3000 or higher. And it was relatively easy to do that. Instead I am stuck at 2600Mhz (no matter how much voltage) and my cache speeds don't seem much in terms of improvements. I expected more than this from AMD.
> 
> If I remember correctly I managed 5.2Ghz on water... and right now (it's sitting right next to me) I have it running at 4.8Ghz @ 1.5 volts and cooled by a hyper 212 (single fan). This is the sweat spot for air cooling IMO. Any more voltage and she start's to want liquid cooling. Any less clock and she takes her sweet time, if you know what I mean...
> 
> ...


Definitely as volts start to sky rocket

Just to hit 5.5GHz i had to pump 1.6V


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 20, 2020)

Ohhh the nostalgia of 2008 and the Q9650 E0 stepping quads, this was one of my early runs back then, took a lot of work to get it to that point!


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 20, 2020)

Edwired said:


> Ah ya making me jealous on that q9650 over clock since I have Asus p5q deluxe ddr2 not the p5q3. As I see that the e5450 have some sort of limit on fsb anything above 490 it just get flaky



*It's also possible that the hard limit (490) is motherboard related.* Slim chance of this working, but sometimes you can encounter FSB  "holes" when pushing it that hard. Suggestion? Try numbers above 490, so skip a few and see if that works out for you. If you haven't all ready done this.

Have any screenshots of your overclock? I'd like to see more eye candy, especially since we are going to go head to head. 
CPUz, Cinebench, Aida64, etc...


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 20, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Ohhh the nostalgia of 2008 and the Q9650 E0 stepping quads, this was one of my early runs back then, took a lot of work to get it to that point!
> 
> View attachment 142720


Nice.
What board was that on?


----------



## Edwired (Jan 21, 2020)

It possible that the board is hard limited but the real question do i have to bump up the vtt voltage since during the run i had it at 1.40v the max vtt for the e5450 is 1.45v and max vcore is 1.35v us this where i kinda get lost whether i keep bumping vcore or vtt to to break 490 barrier any pointer would help. The highest fsb i managed to get is 510 but it kinda falls on it face like a hole or some sort as the ram was on 1:1 underclocking the ram to 1022mhz while half booting then freezes solid


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 21, 2020)

I'd have to say my 1090t or this 500BE build i did back in the day. The chip was an absolute blast to work with!!









						TechPowerUp
					






					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 21, 2020)

my fave would have been a old Duron 900 and using a pencil to get it to run at 1200 by filling in the laser etched bridges and then there were the barton core Athlon XP's they were fun I had a mobile athlon XP 2500+ that would run at 3200+ speeds with nary a drop of sweat


----------



## storm-chaser (Jan 21, 2020)

Edwired said:


> It possible that the board is hard limited but the real question do i have to bump up the vtt voltage since during the run i had it at 1.40v the max vtt for the e5450 is 1.45v and max vcore is 1.35v us this where i kinda get lost whether i keep bumping vcore or vtt to to break 490 barrier any pointer would help. The highest fsb i managed to get is 510 but it kinda falls on it face like a hole or some sort as the ram was on 1:1 underclocking the ram to 1022mhz while half booting then freezes solid



You'd be surprised how well the E0 C2Qs scale with voltage given a correctly tuned and competent overclock configuration (and setting a historical precedent for overclocking in general) If I remember correctly you can go above 1.35v on your max vcore. I would say the absolute survivability limit is something like 1.5400 volts, so don't be afraid to push it further if that's what you have in mind for short bench sessions --- but remain at 1.45 volts peak and “something less” under load for continuous long-term use. 510 is about the limit with that chip and motherboard combo. I would settle for something like 475Mhz FSB with a 9x multi... *this is likely the sweet spot for that chip. *How is your cooling situation? My P5Q3 is DDR3 so I can't really help getting your DDR2 memory dialed in. But I need to point out it is sacrilegious to be running DDR2 on a chip like that. *You really should get a DDR3 board to unleash and maximize system performance. *


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 21, 2020)

exodusprime1337 said:


> I'd have to say my 1090t or this 500BE build i did back in the day. The chip was an absolute blast to work with!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had an Antec 900 too back in the day, my first "modern" case = where the PSU was on the bottom.



Athlonite said:


> my fave would have been a old Duron 900 and using a pencil to get it to run at 1200 by filling in the laser etched bridges and then there were the barton core Athlon XP's they were fun I had a mobile athlon XP 2500+ that would run at 3200+ speeds with nary a drop of sweat


Thunderbird 1GHz AXIA with the bridges connected, ran it at 1404MHz 24/7


----------



## s3thra (Jan 21, 2020)

I remember being able to overclock my 2.6GHz Northwood Pentium 4 all the way up to 3.25GHz by pushing the FSB up to 250MHz (1GHz FSB with the 4x multiplier) from the stock 200MHz. This was on my Abit IS7 motherboard with i865PE chipset. So by having a CPU, which was retailing $309 AUD at the end of 2003, being able to outperform the top tier Pentium 4 3.2GHz which retailed for $709 AUD, yeah, that was pretty sweet.

Fond memories indeed.

At the moment, my 3570k in my older system overclocked to 4.2GHz is a pretty nice performance gain too.

BTW, here's an old price list from 2003 on archive.org :


			CW Supplies Retail Price List


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 21, 2020)

E5200, that was pretty much extra 0.5ghz for nothing. Didn't even have to upgrade cooling from stock.


----------



## potato580+ (Jan 21, 2020)

2200g 4.1ghz in 1.4v, ryzen 2600 4ghz in 1.32v, klevv 8gb dual 3400mhz 1.28v
result snap using 2600+vega64 oc, suprising my 500watt can handle it


----------



## basco (Jan 21, 2020)

aaahhhh the good old oc days
from 2012 and still 6th place on hwbot.org in the phenom x4-965 category:


----------



## silkstone (Jan 21, 2020)

Old celeron 300 Mhz I got to something like 480 Mhz with a peltier cooler. +50% overclocks for the win!


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 21, 2020)

My favorite OC has to be the Intel Core 2 Duo e6600 I received from Monarch Computers.   It was this chip(Conroe) that had me not walking away from AMD...but running.   I was a staunch member of the AMDMB website at the time and as soon as the e6600 hit the streets AMDMB turned into a ghost town almost overnight.

I can still remember the excitement over Conroe when the e6600 hit the streets.

I mentioned Monarch Computers because I know there are a few old timers that will remember that company(and their sleazy ways).  I was the last and I mean the VERY LAST customer to receive their order before they stopped answering the phones!

The motherboard and cpu I purchased...well, I wasn't expecting much because Intel boards have never had a reputation for overclocking...but I liked the looks of the board and thought I'd give it a try.  Yep...I bought the "Bad Axe" to go with my e6600.  Turned out the Intel D975XBX(pretty sure I had the 305 revision) wasn't a bad overclocker at all and quite stable to boot.  After being broken in I remember getting up to 3.6GHz on the e6600, but 3.4GHz is where I could keep it prime 95 stable.  I ran it all the time at 3.0GHz though.   I housed this monster in the original Lian Li v2100 with nothing but the best...Danger Den.

The e6600 is probably the cpu that I owned the longest.  I didn't replace it until I bought the Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P which turned out to be my favorite motherboard of all time.  Extremely steady(rock solid) board and every bit as stable as my Abit NF7-S V2.    For the CPU...If I'm recalling correctly, I wasn't quite convinced that the Quad cores were the way to go at the time and they were expensive so I went with an e8400.  Turned out to be one hell of an overclocker too...but that's another story.

I'm currently sitting here patiently waiting for Conroe 2.  It IS coming...

Best Regards,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Nice.
> What board was that on?


Initially with that CPU I had a XFX 790i Ultra but it hard locked at 493Mhz FSB so I sold it and went Asus P5Q3 P45 which allowed me to go 500Mhz FSB +...…. that was all on air, damn fine board that was.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 21, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Initially with that CPU I had a XFX 790i Ultra but it hard locked at 493Mhz FSB so I sold it and went Asus P5Q3 P45 which allowed me to go 500Mhz FSB +...…. that was all on air, damn fine board that was.


Excellent.
I'm about to put a Q9550 in the same board.  500+ FSB would be nice.



Liquid Cool said:


> My favorite OC has to be the Intel Core 2 Duo e6600 I received from Monarch Computers.   It was this chip(Conroe) that had me not walking away from AMD...but running.   I was a staunch member of the AMDMB website at the time and as soon as the e6600 hit the streets AMDMB turned into a ghost town almost overnight.
> 
> I can still remember the excitement over Conroe when the e6600 hit the streets.
> 
> ...


Monarch was awesome.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 21, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> Excellent.
> I'm about to put a Q9550 in the same board.  500+ FSB would be nice.


Coincidentally, back in the day I was asked to replicate a 9550 by using the 8.5 multi to see what it could do as a member didn't want to spend 9650 money (back then it was a fair difference), I didn't push it too hard on the 8.5 but I got this as a indicator for him as he too was looking at getting the same motherboard, I overdid voltage as I had no clue what a 9550 would need, the guy just wanted to know if there was a chance of him getting over 4gig, didn't try going any further, I reckon you could get 4.3+ on the right voltage ...…………...




Have sent you PM so as not to hijack this any further.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Jan 21, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> Have sent you PM so as not to hijack this any further.



It's a post your favorite overclocks thread....... In what way are you hijacking the thread lol.

All good. 

One of my favorites.


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 22, 2020)

3900x.  I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 22, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> 3900x.  I didn't have to do anything.


Did you have fun though?


----------



## moproblems99 (Jan 22, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Did you have fun though?



Yes, because I was playing games instead of swearing at the uefi.

I just started to play with settings to see what else can be done.


----------



## Prime2515102 (Jan 22, 2020)

Mobile AthlonXP 2500+ "Barton". I managed to run it at 2.5Ghz in the end and it was right up there with the Pentium 4 3.4Ghz in performance. I got my best results on an Abit NF7-S Ultra nForce2 motherboard.

I started with a Vantec CCK-6027D with its infamous Delta hair dryer fan and eventually upgraded to an Alpha PAL6035.

I had so much fun overclocking this thing it wasn't even funny. I eventually cracked the corner of the die while installing the heatsink and moved on.


----------



## Edwired (Jan 22, 2020)

storm-chaser said:


> You'd be surprised how well the E0 C2Qs scale with voltage given a correctly tuned and competent overclock configuration (and setting a historical precedent for overclocking in general) If I remember correctly you can go above 1.35v on your max vcore. I would say the absolute survivability limit is something like 1.5400 volts, so don't be afraid to push it further if that's what you have in mind for short bench sessions --- but remain at 1.45 volts peak and “something less” under load for continuous long-term use. 510 is about the limit with that chip and motherboard combo. I would settle for something like 475Mhz FSB with a 9x multi... *this is likely the sweet spot for that chip. *How is your cooling situation? My P5Q3 is DDR3 so I can't really help getting your DDR2 memory dialed in. But I need to point out it is sacrilegious to be running DDR2 on a chip like that. *You really should get a DDR3 board to unleash and maximize system performance. *


Cooling isn't causing any issue here as the heatsink I'm using is noctua nh c12p s14 on the CPU, Xbox 360 fan zip tied to the CPU heatsink cooling 4x gskill f2-8500cl5d-4gbpk. Just currently testing the ram timings in order to get the maximum speed and stability from the ram while the CPU overclock is pretty stable. Any of the ram timings in auto tends to make the system glitch out and do funky stuff


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 22, 2020)

Found another special one (for me), this was overclocked on a XFX 790i Ultra motherboard which a few months later would not go above 493Mhz FSB on a quad (the Q9650 hence I changed the motherboard)  but there was no stopping it on a dual core, this is an 8x multi CPU...…………….


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 24, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> I'm about to put a Q9550 in the same board. 500+ FSB would be nice.



Bar none...the Q9550 is my favorite processor of that era.   I was using them all the way up to 2014-5.  Just an excellent processor and the Q9650 premium was still on the ridiculous side. 

The q6600 @ 3.0GHz would be my runner-up. 

The reason I say 2014-5 is that right around that time the first gen core i processors were becoming just as cheap as the core2duo/quad processors.  I moved on to the xeon x3470 and never looked back.  That processor got me through some very rough times in my life.

I keep one up and running with an Intel DQ57TM motherboard just to remind me... .  That was a very reliable/cheap combination to put together with an old Intel 320 series SSD and then as monster of a graphics card as you could afford on top.  For me, I started at a Gigabyte GTS 450 and  worked myself up all the way to  a GTX 1050 ti right about the time of the cryptocurrency mining craze.  I was dead set on getting myself an RX 570 when they released and I was only $20 shy of the price...but it kept going up and up and up!  I bought the GTX 1050 ti instead(for $134.99) and I just kept saving and saving and saving.

Ended up with a Ryzen 3 2200G system...first new pc in 10 years.    I now have the system in my 'System Specs'

Couldn't be happier...albeit...no overclock needed.

,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Frick (Jan 24, 2020)

Anything on Abit boards.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jan 24, 2020)

Well Frick...

Here is my last A-Bit board...an AV8.  Not as good of an overclocker as my NF7-S Rev 2 though.  Notice the direction of the GPU Cooler?  History buffs will remember that chip...




Also...this system ran hot in my Lian Li V1000 even with Liquid Cool'ing.  The Abit AV8 as mentioned was not only my last A-Bit motherboard, but my last AMD motherboard for 11 years.

This board here...she ran like a scalded dog.



Even the mention of A-Bit still puts a smile on my face.  In the memory of my life.  It was "the best of times"... ,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Edwired (Jan 24, 2020)

i havent upgraded mine since 2013 still going here ah sure some day i i retire my system for something better


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 24, 2020)

Liquid Cool said:


> Well Frick...
> 
> Here is my last A-Bit board...an AV8.  Not as good of an overclocker as my NF7-S Rev 2 though.  Notice the direction of the GPU Cooler?  History buffs will remember that chip...
> 
> ...


My AV8 did 330 fsb. I didn't think that was too bad. I've had worse 'better' boards.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 24, 2020)

I couldn’t nail down 500fsb with my Yorkie. I did have a 9550 but traded a forum member for his Xeon equivalent because his board wouldn’t run and he was stuck. He covered shipping both ways, nice guy. I got a better clock with it and it ran cooler. I think I only got 480fsb out of it, and I want to say 473 out of the 9550, but that was many many moons ago. I should put it together this weekend and see what shell do. Too bad I didn’t write anything down so now I will have to test my might all over again. Shouldn’t be too difficult to get in the neighborhood, we’ll see.

Edit:

I cant find all of the hardware to mount my Ultra 120 Extreme.. sonofa.. All I have as a spare is my 212 Evo

I hate that cooler so much 

But who knows it might be awesome like everyone says 

I would almost rather tear apart my other system for its cooler.

Dammit Jim.



Mr.Scott said:


> My AV8 did 330 fsb. I didn't think that was too bad. I've had worse 'better' boards.



I paid like 350 bucks for this guy here:






						Universal abit > Motherboard, Digital Speakers, iDome, AirPace, Multimedia
					

Universal abit > Motherboard, Digital Speakers, iDome, AirPace, Multimedia



					abit.ws
				




I swear I was doing 350fsb+ with it. It was such a nice board to use. All of my imageshack uploads have long vanished. I lost the hdd all of my early screens and system photos were on due to hardware failure, a tragedy indeed. I may have one or two pics, Ill have to see. That drove my Sandy 3700, and Toledo 4400.

Edit again:

Found a few pics


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 27, 2020)

*MERGED at this point for CONTINUATION of existing thread with new*

This could be your "best" overclock on your favorite CPU. But it doesn't have to be. It can be something sentimental or vintage, in other words, pick the OC that strikes your fancy.

*-This is totally subjective, comes down to the individual to explain their reasoning
-could be an overclock you are proud of, perhaps because you had to invest many many hours to get it right.
-could be your fastest overclocked CPU or 
-Your most well rounded overclock for the system as a whole. 
-Or just something with intrinsic value.
-Please include a snip or two including the CPUz shot and other relevant information.*
-Give us a little background on how you achieved this overclock. For me, it's definitely the AMD Phenom II 970 BE Zosma, which unlocks to a hexacore that runs stock at 3.5Ghz but can be OCd to 4.0GHz. These chips also had a great memory controller that could be easily overclocked, yielding very impressive memory latency / L3 cache numbers.

This is my favorite overclock of all time because I've just about pushed everything to the limit, including FSB, clock frequency, CPU-nb frequency, memory speed and memory timings. In other words, it's my most well rounded Phenom II overclock and the latency number is hard to beat, even for latest gen hardware. Especially since the Phenom II platform is my favorite platform to work with whether it be tweaking, tuning or tinkering.




HP Z820 workstation - dual CPUs - 24C / 48T @ 3.5GHz (turbo) and octal channel 64GB ecc ram, 300GB raid 0 x 4 SSD, water cooled (from the factory), MSI Radeon RX *5700 XT* Gaming X 8GB GPU





Show More


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 27, 2020)

My best, 111% OC on a E6300. The board, chip and ram combo was stunning. It was good fun and iirc very nearly a record for a E6300 on air at the time.


----------



## Bones (Oct 27, 2020)

All time record for Socket 754 - Ref clock with CPU-Z validation.
Previous runs were done to reclaim the record and this one for Country Cup 2019.

Maybe one day I'll get 500 from it.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 27, 2020)

i bought a "Dead CPU/Mobo Bundle" from ebay from a dude that didn't knew what was the problem.

it was a gigabyte aorus pro and the CPU in the socket (nothing works, doesn't turn on etc.)
the board was indeed completely dead (did not even powered on)
but the CPU was fine.

tested it and it runs at 5.2 Ghz all core (no avx offset) at around 1.32V under full load in Prime95 (small fft, avx2)

was my daily chip until the 10850k was on sale.


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 27, 2020)

I would have to consider the K6-III @ 400MHz I overclocked to 504 MHz as my favorite overclock. Second too that would be the Athlon XP 2500+ that overclocked to a 3200+ on a Abit NF2 Ultra board.


----------



## agentnathan009 (Oct 28, 2020)

I had fun overclocking this guy. I used the pencil trick on a different CPU ("Palomino" core with brown package) before getting a mobile "Barton" core CPU (green package). The pencil trick was a bit nerve wracking but CPU worked fine until I retired her. Don't remember how far I overclocked it but it was a reasonable amount if I recall correctly. You haven't overclocked until you used a lead pencil to modify a CPU package to overclock! I believe I overclocked the “Barton” core to 2133Mhz. It had unlocked multipliers (one reason I bought it) so it was easy to overclock.


----------



## owen10578 (Oct 28, 2020)

Thought you guys might find this interesting, using the pain in the ass BCLK adjustment bug on Z170 motherboards to overclock a Celeron G3900 to 4.62GHz. If only intel had unlocked multipliers on all their chips, celeron overclocking would be awesome again like the old days.


----------



## delshay (Oct 28, 2020)

Please state if you did your best overclock on LN2 as I find it a little unfair for those on air or water.


This is an old screenshot of an AMD FX-60 "on air" I posted on TPU some years ago.

COOLER: Noctua C14 with integrated "soldered IHS" at it's base.
MOTHERBOARD CAPACITORS: Upgraded to Nichicon PLE Series.
DDR MEMORY MODULES: Classified **(can't be disclosed)**.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 28, 2020)

It seems you already made a thread with the same subject a while ago:








						List your most fun or favorite overclock
					

Started this at overclockers.com but I wanted to see what interests people over here at TPU.  Self Explanatory, list your favorite overclock on your favorite CPU. Tell us about some of the interesting quirks or features if you wish. Has to be a CPU that you've owned, not a wish list item. For...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## storm-chaser (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah in reference to the original thread, I did do a brief search here on the forum in an effort to find that. But for some reason, I must have missed it... so at that point I just assumed I had posted this thread on a couple other forums and not here on TPU. That's why I started the new thread here.

In any event, the mods have merged both threads to keep this nice and tidy. So by all means, proceed with your submissions!

I also I want to take a moment to reflect and thank you guys for all the superb submissions in this thread. Very good data here. An overclockers dream, I will be reading through it again from page one when I get some time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2020)

Mr.Scott said:


> My AV8 did 330 fsb. I didn't think that was too bad. I've had worse 'better' boards.



My p5b dlx did 560fsb


----------



## Bones (Oct 29, 2020)

tigger said:


> My p5b dlx did 560fsb


That's all it did? 








						Bones`s Reference Frequency score: 616.33 MHz with a Rampage Extreme
					

The Rampage Extreme @ 616.3MHzscores getScoreFormatted in the Reference Frequency benchmark. Bonesranks #270 worldwide and #108 in the hardware class. Find out more at HWBOT.




					hwbot.org
				



TBH there are others that have gone way higher than even my result.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2020)

Bones said:


> That's all it did?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was 30mhz off a WR for the E6300 though 

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...fun-or-favorite-overclock.254575/post-4029561


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 29, 2020)

Darn it i wish i could show some SS from my QC6600 i can't even remember how it overclocked all i do remember it was pretty good had a few of them..
going to go through some trash to find it...

EDIT lol i just noticed i still have 1x QC6600 and a Asus P35 board to go with it   Ill be back !


----------



## basco (Oct 29, 2020)

which p35 is it foldinator?


----------



## The Foldinator (Oct 29, 2020)

basco said:


> which p35 is it foldinator?


*asus p5kc *and TBH i have no idea how it overclocked


----------



## basco (Oct 29, 2020)

aah thats with ddr2+3 or?
if yes it was not the best for quad cores but i am waiting for your overclock-good luck

what is that copper thingy above the m7 marking? not the mainboard above that

i think tigger is right that´s just reflections-lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 29, 2020)

basco said:


> aah thats with ddr2+3 or?
> if yes it was not the best for quad cores but i am waiting for your overclock-good luck
> 
> what is that copper thingy above the m7 marking? not the mainboard above that



Reflection of board?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2020)

The Foldinator said:


> *asus p5kc *and TBH i have no idea how it overclocked


I have P5QC. That's the P45 version of your board. It clocks ok. Not a screamer, but ok.
The duel ram boards are getting hard to find.


----------



## DuxCro (Nov 22, 2020)

Athlon II 240. Dual core, 2.8GHz. I tried overcloking it by raising FSB, but it always failed even with the slightest OC. Couldn't find anything in BIOS for RAM settings. Nothing in the motherboard manual. One day i just stumbled on it online. Press ctrl+F1 if i remember correctly, to unlock advanced settings in BIOS. Then i got advanced RAM settings and adjusted RAM-FSB ratio so that RAM frequency remains at 800MHz even with OC. Managed to get stable 3.7GHz with that crappy stock cooler. It went to 3.9 and perhaps even 4.0GHz. But stock cooler wasn't good enough for cooling.


----------

